# can he really be that bad with money?



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

ok he owns his own business and i help with the books... but he runs the money in and out...

monday he came home and said he checked "his" account and it had 200 (give or take) in savings so he took 100 out... he keeps most in his new account at another bank that we jointly can run told him to just close this .. anyway then he said on that slip it showed he had 300.. i ??? him it does not work that way you take money out the amount goes down... he just gave me a look.

anyway last night he came home finially went in to close that account and was told he owed them the $300 he was over drawn... and i gave him a check from the new account to cover it but he truly seemed not to get whole concept...

really???


----------



## created4success (Apr 9, 2010)

momof6girls said:


> ok he owns his own business and i help with the books... but he runs the money in and out...
> 
> monday he came home and said he checked "his" account and it had 200 (give or take) in savings so he took 100 out... he keeps most in his new account at another bank that we jointly can run told him to just close this .. anyway then he said on that slip it showed he had 300.. i ??? him it does not work that way you take money out the amount goes down... he just gave me a look.
> 
> ...


My wife does True Colors based upon the Meiers-Briggs personality test. She would tell you that your husband may be an "orange," or someone who can't be bothered about the details. Who knows for sure.

For me, if I take the time to sit down and go over the books, I can (barely) stand the details, but I absolutely hate it.

I'd much rather have my wife -- who's much better with money -- take care of things, while I'm out doing my thing with the business.


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

i would love to help him with his books... but he wants to do himself i think more because he was raised his father did the money stuff he is old fashiond so i asked him to either take a business class or pay a person 1s a week to look at his books or at lease 1s a month or something? 
well since we have the same bank now i am watching his and mine one of his rules is i am only to text him when he is getting under 500 we wills see...


----------



## created4success (Apr 9, 2010)

momof6girls said:


> i would love to help him with his books... but he wants to do himself i think more because he was raised his father did the money stuff he is old fashiond so i asked him to either take a business class or pay a person 1s a week to look at his books or at lease 1s a month or something?
> well since we have the same bank now i am watching his and mine one of his rules is i am only to text him when he is getting under 500 we wills see...


Gosh, I really feel for you. But you've got a great strategy going for not allowing this challenge to become a problem in your marriage: to have someone look over his shoulder or get more instruction somewhere, somehow, as well as keep your eyes peeled on your joint account(s).

I just can't really imagine; for me when I realized that my wife was so much better than me in balancing the books, though it stung a bit to admit it, honestly, it was quite a relief.

And, as we've come to rely upon and trust in each other's strengths and submitting to them, things have gone quite well.

How about you?


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

well he has changed his bank back to my branch so i can help keep an eye on things he says he wants to be the Man and worry about this stuff.

i am glade you have the relationship to give and take... i think a long road for us but i am still willing to walk that road.


----------

